# Who would YOUR choice be?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am curious - IN YOU OPINION, what is "the dog" in your mind from the past or present who has the best conformation to the standard? This includes, temperament, drives, thresholds, structure, etc.. 

Please give examples why you choose the dog you did.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Kinski vom Heidhof (present). When I think of the concept "German Shepherd Dog" Kinski is who comes to mind. He is classic black and tan and tough as nails.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Sel. Ch. Stuttgart's Sundance Kid ROM OFA. He was a strong dog of good character, with longevity and sturcture.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Andaka said:


> Sel. Ch. Stuttgart's Sundance Kid ROM OFA. He was a strong dog of good character, with longevity and sturcture.


Here he is with pictures of some of his progeny if anyone is interested. 
Pictures of SEL CH (US & CAN) Stuttgart's Sundance Kid progeny - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Andaka said:


> Sel. Ch. Stuttgart's Sundance Kid ROM OFA. He was a strong dog of good character, with longevity and sturcture.


Either him or Lance of Fran-Jo
Abby has Sundance in her background about 20 times... and of course having Sundance means having Lance.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=403464

GV CH ( US & CAN) Lance of Fran-Jo - German Shepherd Dog


----------

